# HFT Windsor Design Tool box



## Tin Falcon (Apr 6, 2012)

I just purchase one of these and decided to do a product review. 


Name	Eight Drawer Wood Tool Chest
SKU	94538
Brand	Windsor Design
Drawers	8
Material	Wood
Shipping Volume	2.992
Overall dimensions: 20" L x 10-1/2" W x 16" H
Shipping Weight: 20.65 lbs.
Import from China

Manufacturer Warranty Detail	100% Satisfaction Guarantee! If for ANY reason you are not satisfied with this item, you may return it within 90 days for a full refund or replacement.

regular price $99.99
my price after coupon$ 59.99 40% discount.
This is advertised as hardwood with a walnut stain.
The box appears to be solid wood if there is any laminate it is well hidden. drawer bottoms masonite type material with IMHO a few too many staples holding then in. As far as walnut finish I am not seeing it looks more maple color to me. 
The hardware is advertised as chrome plated. It is there and looks good . The knobs on the display model appeared to be turned aluminum and had a home /shop made appearance. The single handle on the box is on the top a modem version of the handle on top of my vintage union box. There is no lid support in the till. Something that can be added like I did on my Travers import box. The item description mentions single key locking. this is a normal feature for such a box, but not true. this box has two locks each with a pair off keys, one for the till and a second lock for the drawer covers. There is an ugly do not remove this label label inside the drawer cover with the box serial number on it. The box is felt lined the Mrs says the felt is thin, not something I noticed. 
I mentioned drawer bottoms.In comparison my vintage union has tin plate steel for drawer bottoms. My Travers import box has thin ply wood that is captured by the drawer frame. My son's Grizzly box has masonite held with one staple . Remove the staple slide out the drawer bottom and replace with something better.Tthe drawer bottoms on this one will slide out after removing the one staple per inch of drawer. arg. 

If you want Gershner Quality and can afford it buy a Gershner. if you want a value priced import to hold your hobby tools this is IMHO a good value. Add a lid support ,replace the drawer bottoms with aluminum or tinplate steel and you will have a pretty nice box. 


Harbor Freight stock Photo








Thanks for reading. normal disclaimer no affiliations Yada Yada. caravat Emptor I inspected the condition of my box before leaving the store parking lot . I recommend the same for any similar purchase. 
Tin


----------



## Sshire (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree. I've had mine for 6+ months with no issues at all. Looks good. 
A good box at a very good price. No, it's not a Gerstner but it holds stuff and is a lot less $. 
I don't ever see moving it from its' home atop the HF rolling cabinet. 
Best
Stan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

Just as a note and follow up. It has been 2 years since I posted this. And I have had no problems with the tool box.  
About a week ago  I purchased a second one. Quality about the same. there were two small dings blemishes but for $ 60 w coupon no worries. I do check this item before leaving the parking lot  and suggest others do the same. 
The quality of the second one appears the same as the first so no improvement or decline in quality to report. 

So I still stand on my original report. Quite usable as is and upgrageable to make it better. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 5, 2015)

Well folks, on black friday I purchased a third one of these. Current sale price of   $ 79.99 got it to the parking lot and discovered the carcass split. I took it in for an exchange , no more on the shelf. The best they could do was a  20 %discount /partial refund, if i wanted to keep it . They said if I returned it they would just put it in the markdown section at a 20 % reduced price. So I took my full refund and went home. Today, decided for another try . Pulled the one off the shelf and inspected it before I paid out cash . This was with the mangers blessing. 
As typical with these a couple minor dings, a little putty where holes were filled ,and some spliced wood in conspicuous places . The thing that got my attention on this one is the knobs looked like they were rusty before hitting the plate shop . looked like they had been in a basement for a couple years at least. Not real bad but I would hope for better even for harbor fright. So I pointed out the rust  knobs to the manager and asked him what he could do . so he knocked 10% off the sale price. 
Like i said earlier these are not Geshrner boxes but they do hold tools and only cost a fraction of any other tool chest on the market unless you happen on a deal on a used one. add some finnish and they are not bad boxes. And as I said before these appear to be solid wood with the exception of the imitation masonite drawer bottoms.
I certainly do not feel the quality of these has gotten better since the original post  . But not a major decline either. An d if you buy one remember inspect it before you leave the parking lot that is unless you only live a mile or two from the store.  
tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

Last night and today I did some sanding and added a couple coats of shellac before adding any tools. On minor improvement I did notice is the corner protectors on the bottom font are extended a bit for a little reinforcement. also removed the knobs to make finishing  Easier . the screws definitely rusted. 
Bazak thanks for the like . nice to know my post are actually read. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been eyeballing that box for a while.  Let me know how it works for you.  I'm just to lazy to make my own at the time.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

> I've been eyeballing that box for a while.


Rick just go buy one but thoroughly inspect before leaving the store parking lot. pull out the drawers and check every one. 


> Let me know how it works for you.


I purchased my first HF tool box about 3 1/2 years ago has not fallen apart r cracked yet. the second one purchased about a year and a half ago. 
again no problems . I have a friend that has one of these loaded with tools and it sits in the trunk of his car. 

I would not recommend this box as an everyday box for a mechanics shop  but as a box to keep  a decent amount of hobby tools in they work fine. 
I have reviewed 3 boxes over a 3 1/2 year period. not sure what more there is to know. 
If you want them I can take a couple more photos . 

I also have a damark chinese box I have had for I am guessing about 27 years. I have had  to glue a couple of drawers back together over that time but it still works. I use it to store misc parts. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Dec 6, 2015)

I was thinking of building, but my son told me; "just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to", so I think I will buy one.  Thank you.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

The finish on these is not great a little better than a sealer. the drawer sides are rough and not the best wodd n the world but as a pre assembled kit not bad.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

> thinking of building, but my son told me; "just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to", so I think I will buy one. Thank you.I was



Truthful you probably can not build one for the cost of buying one that is unless you can get the wood for free. Even then one can easily spend $50 on sandpaper and finishing supplies. 
Lowes has a plan set for a nice but simple tool chest. I thought about building one . I priced out the materials and IIRC the basic materials from lowes was around $150 do not remember if that included the finishing supplies or not. 
Even adding finish to this box a pack of 220 sandpaper and a quart of shellac was around $30 of course i only used a fraction of that for this project. Some of the shellac and french polish will go to my son to help with his current project.  a half pint of shellac is $9 a quart is $16 go figure. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Dec 7, 2015)

I do get my lumber for free.  I have a friend I used to log and own a sawmill with, and sandpaper is the devil's hand plane.  &#128540;, but the time and effort of making it all with hand tools seems a bit much for $80.  And I have looked closely at them now, and it seems to be a good buy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 7, 2015)

Just remember to compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges . A basic gerstner kit goes for about $450  a nice kit (2610 )goes for $ 795 the same box finished is $ 1495 . The number of drawers effects price and value. if you build one you are getting a $1000 - $1500 american made tool chest  . not a sub $100 chinese import. 
http://gerstnerusa.com/made-in-usa-products/chests-and-bases
Tin


----------

